# New Barn! Holes dug! 12/4



## Southern by choice (Oct 28, 2014)

We have been putting off building a new barn because we hope to move. Seeing as how that is not moving along right now we have decided to just go ahead and build.

It will be a bit tricky as we are building it in a modular form. This way section by section can be taken down when we move. It will be considered a non-permanent structure. Similar to the carport frames many use. We had looked at those but decided they wouldn't be big enough and would be hard to work with as far as inside layout.

Hoping to draw up the plans. Did a rough sketch and stood in the field staring at my imaginary barn! My imaginary barn is beautiful! 

I think I need to sell some goats so I can pay for my barn. 

We will have to build in stages but when all is said and done my does should have 56 sq ft of space each! LOL that is a 7x8 stall per goat!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 28, 2014)

You could sell some bucks! 

We want to see those plans!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 28, 2014)

Baymule said:


> You could sell some bucks!
> 
> We want to see those plans!



I   bucks! they are soooo sweet! 
Not all hormonal like the does that can be snots!
All our bucks love each other... our does... always some "girl issue"


----------



## animalmom (Nov 4, 2014)

I'd love to see your plans when you get them finished.  The idea of building modular sounds intriguing.

Love my bucks too!  All of them always have a happy look on their face, love to see me and you know, it isn't just about the food.  The does are good too, but they don't do unconditional love like the boys.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 4, 2014)

I can't find my program so I have done most by hand sketch. 
If I can figure out how to get it on here I will if not I will just post pics along the way! 
I am hoping to do a good bit over Thanksgiving! 

The first phase will be 22x20.  We will have to add phase 2,3,and 4 as we can.  A little thing called "moulah" 
And a chunk of that "resource" will now be going to our hay broker. 
We are having a truck ship in hay... 
We calculated a minimum of #40 lbs of hay per day and that will go up as the youngsters continue to grow.
It will save us $$$ in the long run, but wow- up front 
I guess I could always list some goat kids for sale. 
I was terrible this year and didn't want to sell my babies. 
Especially my boys. I LOVE my boys!


----------



## babsbag (Nov 4, 2014)

Where are you storing the hay?

 I was thinking of one of the carports too but I would have it custom built as I only want the rafters and really really short legs and then we could mount the rafter and the bottom bracing that would normally be on the ground onto wooden 4x4 post and 2x10 ceiling joist. I have to talk to DH about that idea and make sure he can anchor it securely to the wood. Might be too much work. Just trying to find an easier way to do the center aisle of the barn as the high work is hard on him since his surgery.

I don't want the carport frame all the way to the ground as I want 6' minimum between uprights so I can build my modular kidding pens on one side and the carport legs only come in 5' spacing.


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 4, 2014)

@babsbag We ordered a custom carport from carports.com. Free delivery and installation. It is supposed to arrive today (they said after 12 pm) but it still hasn't arrived. My dad called and the lady said that if it was supposed to be delivered today, it will be delivered today, day or dark. Tomorrow we'll be putting the sides on if it actually comes tonight.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 4, 2014)

@babsbag  we are getting ready to move the kiko does over back through the woods to the open pasture- you never got to see that when you were here   The buckling s will be sold.  I may use 1 stall behind the warehouse for goats if I keep any back there... but that gives me 3 stalls still.  They are big stalls and high so we can stack and store alot of hay. We always have the warehouse but it leaks so much inside the hay is better off outside! 

In the new barn we want to build it high enough in the peak so we can easily store the week's hay there. We can just pull down a bale a day and put it right in the feeders.  

@SheepGirl  we thought about the carport but then DH wasn't sure how it would hold up with the winds. We are in a higher wind zone- hurricanes and tropical storms etc... we looked at the ratings and although they are secured down we have seen too many get destroyed- we'd have probably been fine with it really.  I went with it because DH doesn't usually say much about the farm stuff. He is willing to build it so I am not arguing... it will cost us though. 
Our "neighbors" (10 minutes away LOL) just got one. They are boarding it up and it is looking great! What are you gong to do with yours? You mentioned sides... what material are you using?


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 4, 2014)

We are using T-111 siding and painting it white.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 4, 2014)

We are using metal for the sides no matter how we build the frame. I just found an awesome deal on some beautiful 1x12 cedar. It would make really nice siding, we would do boards and battens for the front of the barn, and metal for the rest. I don't know when we will build this, should be done NOW, but not ready...coop is in the way.

@BrownSheep I will check out carports.com   We have a place here that will custom make them for us but they are a little pricey. Wood frame is really the cheapest, just looking for something easier. I would LOVE to pay someone for installation too, but probably not in the budget. We put together a 20x20 carport in a weekend, wasn't too bad.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 5, 2014)

Don't forget the reject lumber rack at the lumber stores! Right now Lowes in my town has a half bundle of 20' x 2"x4" on the reject rack at half price. You never know what is there until you look. It might take awhile to accumulate what you want, but it could add up to a considerable savings.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 5, 2014)

We also have quite a few mills here their rough cut outer boards are 16ft long and $1 a piece! 
Building this modular will mean different materials and more than likely a good bit more expensive but being able to disassemble a barn in a day and put it back up in a day by removing a few bolts will make it worth it.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 5, 2014)

wrong sheeple @bagsbag


----------



## babsbag (Nov 5, 2014)

oops....sorry


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 26, 2014)

Well we looked at many ideas, plans, and I did many drawings... We went from building it ourselves to having it done... 
We were all ready to go, then I had a "check" a feeling that I needed to wait. Because I had no peace about it I told Dh and we are waiting. He was going to call the company and get it all going. Not sure what I am waiting for really. 
Part of me thinks well maybe we will be moving soon, part of me didn't like the cost and felt there was a better way. 

I was doing great with that decision... until the rains came in! We had standing water everywhere, mud everywhere. 
Where I want to build my barn is dry and the field is in good shape. Where the building is now we have had so much erosion the only way to repair is to bring in a lot of dirt and reseed. Can't do that if  the goats, dogs, and chickens are there.  So it was a BAD day. Sliding in mud.

I had a great friend stop by and deliver to us a pile of wood from the mill. HEAVY wood! Rough cut, un-planed raw wood planks!
Another friend, a former customer, delivered 42 feet x 12 feet of roofing about a month ago. The roofing was good but they had torn buildings down. 

Soooo leads me to believe we are to build this ourselves. Step by step. It will save us thousands of dollars. I know it won't be my "ideal" barn for some time but I feel better about it.

I have been so stressed about the property. The erosion started in the 2012-2013 season we had 9 months of rain. The 13/14 season was cold and went LONG, so missed opportunities for repair...
The land has a bad slope and it runs one way... always did fine until that one year of so much flooding it killed everything, hence the erosion... add goats and chickens and dogs and the seasonal streams overflowing- well- a mess. 

I know you all get it... mud and wet = parasites & possible cocci too! Hoof issues... so that has been heavy on my mind. 

Dreaming of the Bahamas! LOL


----------



## Devonviolet (Nov 26, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Well we looked at many ideas, plans, and I did many drawings... We went from building it ourselves to having it done...
> We were all ready to go, then I had a "check" a feeling that I needed to wait. Because I had no peace about it I told Dh and we are waiting. He was going to call the company and get it all going. Not sure what I am waiting for really.
> Part of me thinks well maybe we will be moving soon, part of me didn't like the cost and felt there was a better way.
> 
> ...


Oh Southern!  I am so sorry to hear about your erosion woes.  What a mess!!!  Prayers are coming your way.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 27, 2014)

Get the tickets! Southern and family, accompanied by an airplane full of goats and LGD's are heading to the Bahamas!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 27, 2014)

Lol When we moved to NC I had a choice Bahamas or NC... I often wonder if I chose right. Most of the time ... yes.... winter rains ... no.


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm sure it would be hard to get hay for the goats in the Bahamas and all that sunshine would be bad for you.


----------



## Devonviolet (Nov 27, 2014)

Baymule said:


> Get the tickets! Southern and family, accompanied by an airplane full of goats and LGD's are heading to the Bahamas!



LOL!  I GOTTA have one of those tickets!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 27, 2014)

I do believe we may be getting our 4x4 posts tomorrow! Woo Hoo!
Guess I better finalize the drawings and work up a lumber list! 
   

Now to see if our neighbor will let us use their auger! 
If we can get all the posts in this weekend and at least start the roof that will be great!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 4, 2014)

Well, we have the 4 corner post holes dug... posts not "set" though.
Dh has a tendency to sleep late on W/E and getting started at noon with limited daylight hours is not allowing for much to get accomplished. I am up at 5am so by noon I have put in a 6-7 hour day... and I end up waiting and waiting ... 2 hour breakfast extravaganza, coffee, milling about and ...well you get the picture.
   Of course I need to take it easy as he does work long weeks long hours and I know he is tired and needs to sleep in. 
_BUT_... I did ask in a very nice way if we could get started at 8:30.

Stage 1 Step 1- Main building, get the frame up 
Step 2- Rockdust and drainage for inside
Step 3- Roof on
Step 4-Siding with door openings and gate openings

Stage 2- Segregate areas, build walkways, kid stall, and set aside future milkroom

Stage 2 will take some time. Milkroom will take a good while to finish.

Stage 3 add to main barn on end another 12x18 area

So at this rate barn will be finished year 2020


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 4, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Well, we have the 4 corner post holes dug... posts not "set" though.
> Dh has a tendency to sleep late on W/E and getting started at noon with limited daylight hours is not allowing for much to get accomplished. I am up at 5am so by noon I have put in a 6-7 hour day... and I end up waiting and waiting ... 2 hour breakfast extravaganza, coffee, milling about and ...well you get the picture.
> Of course I need to take it easy as he does work long weeks long hours and I know he is tired and needs to sleep in.
> _BUT_... I did ask in a very nice way if we could get started at 8:30.
> ...



Okay, now you have me curious. I know we still have more research to do before we can build our barn. For the floor, we were thinking of putting down 6-8" of crushed rock (one similar) base, a 3-4" layer of sand, closely placed patio blocks and then sweep "polymer sand" into the cracks. The polymer sand turns to something similar to concrete when you get it wet, so it acts like a seal in the cracks to prevent poop & pee from going under the patio blocks. But, maybe there is a better way to do a barn floor?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 4, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Well, we have the 4 corner post holes dug... posts not "set" though.
> Dh has a tendency to sleep late on W/E and getting started at noon with limited daylight hours is not allowing for much to get accomplished. I am up at 5am so by noon I have put in a 6-7 hour day... and I end up waiting and waiting ... 2 hour breakfast extravaganza, coffee, milling about and ...well you get the picture.
> Of course I need to take it easy as he does work long weeks long hours and I know he is tired and needs to sleep in.
> _BUT_... I did ask in a very nice way if we could get started at 8:30.
> ...



I thought you were building something "modular" ie that you could move?
Digging corner posts doesn't sound like that?
And what is "rock dust"? Is it what I would call "crush and run" ? Basically a real fine rock?
I have to sleep in on the weekends too
The only thing I ever really get done before noon is picking up hay


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 4, 2014)

Gosh, there are so many different kinds of floors. When @babsbag  was out here visiting from CA some of the dairies had used the rock dust. Mayne she can chime in, as the one I did not go with her when she visited but what they did sounded great.
The one we visited together had serious issues and the barn was already built. They ended up digging out in each section about 18" from walls so not to disturb the footers and creating a big Rectangle so to speak...In their case they had horrible clay so no drainage, they dug 3-4 ft down and layered sand rock sand rockdust and then dirt.
The place is always dry and no flies, no odor EVER!

@OneFineAcre - well it won't be as modular as we had wanted it but technically it still can be taken down and moved. 
No concrete.  As far as crush and run... not sure. Have heard Chapel Hill Grit may be like rockdust. The rock dust I have seen is so small it is almost powdery with some larger pieces but under 1/4 inch.
Still looking at where to get it.

The whole reason for the new barn is so we can repair the land... we had all those rains and ended up killing our winter and summer grasses, add goats, chickens and dogs and well... no coming back on its own. So once we get the barn up we will run the wire section it off bring in trucks of soil and replant. It is mostly one area but that area seems to be getting larger and larger.

Of course by then we will be ready to move.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 4, 2014)

Probably the same stuff it's a very fine rock
Would drain well
Post pics
Seems like it is barn building season on BYH
We will be building something soon
I'm not to ashamed to "borrow" ideas from you and sheep girl
Wish I could just hire pearcespasture


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 4, 2014)

Right with you OFA! 
Gleaning from one another is what makes us a great community. 
Going to so many places especially the smaller dairies gave me some really great insight.  I am sure even after building this we will change things on the next one. 
Agreed! @Pearce Pastures ...we all are drooling over your barn!

The biggest thing I want is a window, something like a long plexiglass piece to go  over the lower cabinets in the milkroom so I can see into the stall beside it. That is where we will do kidding. I can stay in the insulated warm milk room and sleep in there and peek through the window... hop out the door and into the stall. Seriously I hate sleeping outside in the freezing cold all night. I know I don't _have_ to, but I hate missing a birth! 

The best place for feed room would be between the two "rooms" but then I wouldn't have my window.

We made our aisles wider and that cut into my milkroom. 
As planned now, it will be 8x14.

Inside may change a bit. Wish I could put up the drawings but I don't have the program on the computer... so these are all hand done!  I miss the program, I redesigned my mom's kitchen and remodeled it... having the program was great. I am not computer savvy so... hand drawing still works.

My dream barn would have a procedures room with a whole grooming facility for the dogs.  That will wait til more land and I can do LGD rescue/retraining/placements. Don't anyone let DH know... that will be a secret between us herdies!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 5, 2014)

LOL well thanks all. I am really liking it and can't wait to move in.  I haven't thought much about what to do with the floor in mine so interesting to read about all of this.  We were just going to do sand because it is available but might reconsider.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Dec 5, 2014)

Im soooooo excited for you! Sorry I'm a little late on the post...but i was kid consumed! Now i know why you talked about our barn! Durrr! Sleeplessness and stress makes me a little absent minded!

Will definitely be following your progress...we might be moving too, so we will need to start allllllll over again ugh.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 10, 2014)

Progress is slowwwwww
Rain is a problem!
The barn won't be ready for January  kidding but that is ok.
We sold one of the bred does so that leaves us only 2 kidding Jan. 
I really need it done by the next group- 2/27- 3/6 we have 4 due.

Nothing but rains here and everyday I have to remind myself... it's gonna be ok... barn up, rope off the sections, bring in the dirt, heavy equipment , regrade, plant and all will be well again.
That is my mantra every morning as I slide in mud. 
Did I say we have A LOT of mud? 
I was looking at some pics and saw all the lush grass...  I miss my grassy land. 

Building a barn with goats is too funny and takes twice as long. They like to rub up against the string line  ... they are also nosy and think the auger is cool .... the pup Eliza keeps running off with the tools ... and of course the goats believe you are in there just to pet on them ... 

No pics yet as nothing to see...


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 10, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Progress is slowwwwww
> Rain is a problem!
> The barn won't be ready for January  kidding but that is ok.
> We sold one of the bred does so that leaves us only 2 kidding Jan.
> ...



Nothing, except goats rubbing up against strings, sticking their noses into everything (including the auger), and the pup, Eliza, running off with tools!!! That's my favorite kind of photo!!!   

This is great! Hearing about the progress - or lack, thereof - while barns are being built. I'm excited to get started, but can't right now. So, it's fun learning by watching y'all, by proxy!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 4, 2015)

With everyone updating about their barns it reminded me I had started this thread! 

So, all work stopped!

On one of the holes we hit what appeared to be a leach field.
The biggest issue here is there is _NOT SUPPOSE TO BE_ a leach field there. Dh and I contemplated about what to do. In the end we decided to halt the project. Simply put this is an OLD OLD farm.. Lots of buildings, lots of bathrooms that are no longer in use in some of the buildings, then the underground wire etc... truth is we have no idea what is "under the ground". 
We know we will be moving anyway so we decided to hold off. 
At the same time we do still need to do something...
This weekend while Callie was having her pups Dh and sons took down our loafing shed that was attached to the goat house. I built it so the roof could come off in 2 sections... heavy  but it could be done.

Moved it to where I wanted the barn. It isn't big enough but we can add to the ends and front... which will keep it modular anyway. It will be a temporary fix til we can bring in the soil and replant. Also gets the place in order to move. We have stuff to do everywhere... in and out. 

Of course the dogs wanted to help  the goats wanted to help to but they were bribed with hay to stay away! 
Pup Chunk



 
Zephyr- Lamancha doeling (follows me and the dogs everywhere)


 
Ever helpful Badger , Pups Elisa and Toby


 
Pup Elisa trying to see what she wants to "steal"


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 4, 2015)

A barn is exciting and wish I had that and not just three sided sheds for shelter and hay storage....BUT....have to admit, just LOVE your dogs....ALL of them!!!  Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 5, 2015)

I suppose I will have to start my own barn building thread soon! I send you the best on what works for you now and lets you get by until you can get to where you want to put down permanent roots.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 5, 2015)

And I suppose I will just build onto the shelters....but wish I was building a barn!!!  Will enjoy watching this thread and seeing the barn raising happen


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 5, 2015)

Is it just me, or do those boots look a little big for Southern's feet????    I'm talking about that photo with Pup Chunk sitting next to her.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 5, 2015)

Devonviolet said:


> Is it just me, or do those boots look a little big for Southern's feet????    I'm talking about that photo with Pup Chunk sitting next to her.


LOL that's not me!  That is my DD w/ a size 7/8 Muck Boot!
Yeah I think Muck Boots are like Frankenstein's boots!
But they are warm, dry, and cozy!


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 5, 2015)

Oops!   My bad!  You once mentioned that you weigh 100 pounds.  So, I put two and two together and got five! 

I told DH I thought "you" looked young. 

I would love to find a pair of muck boots that fit me.   I had foot surgery (well, actually FIVE foot surgeries) and my foot seems to be permanently swollen, so I am having trouble finding a pair of _anything_ that fit.  I just told DH tonight I might have to try a pair of men's tennis shoes.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 6, 2015)

And I'm the one who hates boots that fit, lol.  I always buy em a size too big so I can just kick 'em off instead of needing to PULL them off when they are muddy.   Right now that extra room is great for layering a couple pair of socks to keep my tootsies warm - AND - so I don't walk out of my boots with this icky, nasty mud we have!  ugh..


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 6, 2015)

frustratedearthmother said:


> And I'm the one who hates boots that fit, lol.  I always buy em a size too big so I can just kick 'em off instead of needing to PULL them off when they are muddy.   Right now that extra room is great for layering a couple pair of socks to keep my tootsies warm - AND - so I don't walk out of my boots with this icky, nasty mud we have!  ugh..



I have wide feet. Add that to the fact that my foot is swollen and it's very hard to find comfortable shoes. So, I tried a pair of men's muck boots, that was a size too big. It wouldn't go on easily and was about 2-1/2 inches too long!   I would love to find a pair I could slip in and out of with some warm socks on. Right now I'm wearing crocks, with vent holes around the toebox. They are the only ones that aren't too tight, but don't give too much support. I bought a pair of closed crocks online, but the right one is too tight - very painful. So, I wore the ones that fit, to the farm the other day, and cold mud oozed into the holes.   YUCK ON THE MUCK!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a collection of boots going.  Ones I wear with shorts (yup, with shorts--that is a look), ones that are really wide so my pants fit inside them, and ones that are really narrow so my insulated bibs easily go over them.  Mucky weather makes boots a must.

Love the pup pics!  Elisa looks tall.  Is it just the shot or is she big?


----------

